# Cheap remedy that actually helped



## Stinkybeauty (Sep 16, 2017)

I, Like a lot of you guys , have spent $1000s in self medication that just did not work. But I found that pure oregano oil ,$10 from amazon, and LIQUID glycerine suppositories actual helped A LOT. It will cost you less than $20 and for me it helped with the odor by minimizing it.


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

That's interesting since oregano is one ingredient used in an herbal alternative to Rifaximin for treating SIBO. According to one study, herbal therapy can be just as effective https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4030608/

Have you been tested?


----------



## Stinkybeauty (Sep 16, 2017)

I did get tested for sibo and it was possitive. I feel like there must be something else like chrons or something with my colon involved in this disease.


----------



## Ghostringer (Jul 1, 2018)

I tested positive for SIBO about a year ago as well, i was given antibiotics and made my leaky gas much worse so i hope you dont take antibiotics. I dont have to worry about LG anymore as i im officially smell free but still not completly cured. But yes oregano is very rich in antioxidans and that is the reason for that smell getting better. What you smell is actually fungus ovegrowth/bacterial overgrowth. So anything with anti oxidants is gonna help but not fix the problem.


----------

